#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  Facebook Guides for Businesses to Deal with the Impacts of COVID-19.

## Bhavya

The first three months of 2020 have been a nightmare for the world. First the major forest fires across Australia and now the COVID-19 coronavirus outbreak. Amid this crisis, most parts of the world are being under lockdowns which will have a major impact on businesses. So, Facebook has published a new three set of guides to help businesses that are dealing with the impacts of COVID-19 pandemic. Check out those three guides below:

Responding to the Coronavirus: For Retail AdvertisersResponding to the Coronavirus: For eCommerce AdvertisersSafe and Sound: How Businesses Can Respond to the Coronavirus

*Guys, leave your thoughts about these Facebook's guides in the comments below!*

----------

